# Livery- Denny, Falkirk, Larbert, Bonnybridge etc



## watchthis (9 November 2013)

Hello all,

I'll try again. My last post wasn't clear. Looking for part or DIY livery in Denny, Larbert,  Bonnybridge, Falkirk, Maddiston and the surrounding areas. 

Any responses would be great.


----------



## TPO (9 November 2013)

Riverside Stables in Denny. Offers DIY, assisted, part and full. Outdoor and indoor school. Gwen the YO is really nice (& sane!) as is Chrissie the groom. 

Measles on here has a livery yard in Denny too ( website is Avonmill).

Dont know the name of it but there's a yard behind the William Simpson home in Plean, near larbert, with indoor and outdoor arenas and hacking in the country park.

Another yard just over the Kincardine bridge with outdoor and hacking into the forestry. I've never been there but have the number as the advert was up in Russell's feed store.

Belsdyke stables, kincardine side of skinflats, has indoor and outdoor arenas diy only though. The other yards offer at least assistance.

That's the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Jingleballs (11 November 2013)

Coxhill?


----------



## Marydoll (17 November 2013)

Coxhill has a lovely big indoor arena, but dont know if it does assisted


----------



## Shutterbug (18 November 2013)

Coxhill do a variety of livery options - full, part and DIY.  And their new indoor school is amazing - they do Ron Brady clinics a lot


----------

